# Gotcha spin---another take



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

The tail spinner spins as it is jerked and as it sinks between jerks. I troll this one a lot. There is a sinker between the eye/hook shaft to make this weighted by the head.

There are so many variations to this rig it would take a month to show them all.


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

How'd you get the hook on that swivel?


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

That looks like serious "Hocus-Pocus," doesn't it? Actually, that is a spinner/shaft. Kinda like an unfinished swivel. I use them a lot but they are not easy to find. I'd like to have a bunch of tiny ones for fly tying.

I was betting somebody would ask your question.

I can post a photo if you'd like to see one up close and personal.

Sengsun in Korea makes them. I hope to have a catalog from them soon. Of course, I don't read Korean very well.


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

I wouldn't mind seeing it. I'm going to try to find some SS tubing and try my luck at it. Maybe make a mold for the head.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm going to get my grand daughter from a party in just a second. Will have to wait until in the morning on this one.

Imagine a Barrel swivel with one eye and 3" of wire out the other side. I wish they made these things in stainless so they would be stronger.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

With Stainless tubing, drill the holes and rig with wire. Drill holes the OD of your tubing into 2" oak. Stand the tubes up in these holes, head end down.Pour in lead until it starts to come out the belly or top hole. That way you won't need a mold. I've made hundreds this way. 

Chrome plated brass tubing is easier to handle than Stainless. Available at Home Depot.


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the tips! So on the swivels, you basically make your own loop?


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Wouldn't you need a small ball bearing swivel to make the spinner blade spin?Thanks for the tips!


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Spinner shafts.










I don't have a high opinion of ball bearing swivels. They work fine the first use then go down hill mighty fast. I guess that is why I like the ole fashioned reels with bushings better than these new fangled reels with all of the bearings. You can't clean ball bearing swivels after they start to corrode

When I want something to swivel, I use Bead Chain Swivels. I clean them in an ultra-sonic cleaner then oil them with a thin oil. One swivel lasts all season or more and works as good when you loose it as when you tied it on the first time.

Take a look at Beetle Spins. They don't use ball bearing swivels and they spin just fine.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

The import ball bearing swivels are trash for sure. Sampo bb swivels hold up really well. The ones with the split rings for putting on lures are not too expensive. Beetle spin uses the crane type swivel and they do spin great.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Barrel swivels swivel bettr than Cranes but aren't as strong. Nobody in the US makes Barrel Swivels anymore. 

I'd like to see a barrel swivel with integral split ring or snap made entirely of SS. I can make my own swivels but it is time consuming.

I use 75# Bead Chains for the spinners on my Wahoo trolling lures. I've pulled them lots of miles without loosing a blade. Of course, I clean and oil the swivels after fishing them. Some of my "Wahooties" weigh 44oz and are 20" long.


----------

